# Property Preservation Crew Member



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is another CL ad. Wonder what the hours are like for that big salary?



Growing Local Property Preservation Company looking to hire a few full time crew members that are honest, hard working individuals to assist in performing jobs on forclosed / vacant homes. The position is full time with weekly salary. Must be able to start immediatly.

Some of the duties of this position are to help assist with:

- Lock Changes
- Debris Removal
- General Home Maintenance 
- Complete Lawn Care and Snowplowing
- Carpentry Repairs
- Home Cleanings
- Home Winterizations

REQUIREMENTS FOR EMPLOYMENT:

-MUST HAVE PRIOR EXPERIENCE IN THE PRESERVATION FIELD 
-Must have valid drivers license
-Must have a reliable vehicle 
-Good customer service skills
-Honest and trustworthy
-Willing to work weekends 
Location: Rockford
Compensation: $300.00 starting weekly salary plus monthly bonuses. Room to grow
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Min wage for "experienced" help................... W O W.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

That is absolutely insane. Min wage to do a WNTZ on a house and trouble shoot plumbing or min wage to flip burgers. Hmmmm which is easier?
This industry really is turning into a joke. I can only image what the industry will be like 5 years from now. 


BPWY said:


> Min wage for "experienced" help................... W O W.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with this IF handled properly. We stared employees at a base salary + a % bonus weekly. What is the hard part is paying for the employee for driving their own vehicle..usually mileage at $.48 mile.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Here is another CL ad. Wonder what the hours are like for that big salary?
> 
> Growing Local Property Preservation Company looking to *hire* a few full time crew members that are honest, hard working individuals to assist in performing jobs on forclosed / vacant homes. The position is full time with weekly salary. Must be able to start immediatly.
> 
> ...


Unless the hours a really low, this screams contact the IRS/EEOC or whatever the HE!! Obama Czar polices this for violating minimum wage laws:whistling2:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Unless the hours a really low, this screams contact the IRS/EEOC or whatever the HE!! Obama Czar polices this for violating minimum wage laws:whistling2:


Don't forget you also need to be willing to work weekends too. Even if you get a percentage it needs to be pretty high if your removing debris at $10.00 a cube, WNTZ for $40.00, recuts $5.00.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

This is probably LESS than minimum wage, if you think about it. Anyone here get everything done in 8 hours a day so they don't have any carryover into the next morning? With big jobs being the exception, of course.

This one says $300/week salary. And I think most of us know what "salary" entails............ locked into an agreed upon rate, regardless of the hours you have to work for it.

Linda


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Min wage law doesnt matter if they are 1099, though right?


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

Judging by the solicitation posting, they aren't hiring 1099's. And if they are, they are doing it illegally. A weekly salary with expectations and bonuses is an "employee."


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure I get what your saying?


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Not sure I get what your saying? I am a salaried position with a 1099 and I am expected to work certain hours, although no bonuses lol


As an independant contractor, you set your own hours. You offer bids for work to be done, maintain your own equipment and offices, and are completely independant. You are allowed to solicit work from anyone you choose, and usually, are paid on a per job basis. If you are salaried and expected to work certain hours, chances are your employer is blurring the lines between what constitutes a contractor and an employee. if you really cared, you could report them to the IRS, as it's technically the government being cheated. (You are also missing out on some benefits/etc.)

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-%28Self-Employed%29-or-Employee%3F


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

I do take days off when I need to. I do also pay self employment taxes.. So I dont really feel like an employee? But I see what your saying.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like your happy where and how you are. Never hurts to be informed however if there should ever come a time when you are not.


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sounds like your happy where and how you are. Never hurts to be informed however if there should ever come a time when you are not.


 

I am happy! I like what I do.. But I like how you worded that! It is always good to be informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> I do take days off when I need to. I do also pay self employment taxes.. So I dont really feel like an employee? But I see what your saying.






Those two things by themselves don't make a legit 1099 situation. 

The IRS is pretty clear on what is and isn't a legit 1099 arraignment.
But a whole lot of people like to blur the lines, friends and family of mine included.
As an employer the penalties when you get caught ARE NOT worth it.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> That is absolutely insane. Min wage to do a WNTZ on a house and trouble shoot plumbing or min wage to flip burgers. Hmmmm which is easier?
> This industry really is turning into a joke. I can only image what the industry will be like 5 years from now.


I predict all repos are going HUD beginning of 2013 Just seems like that is the direction with Sentinel and other nationals taking on HUD contracts

"LOOK AT THINGS WITH A HEALTHY DOSE OF SKEPTICISM"


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

FearlessTeapot said:


> Judging by the solicitation posting, they aren't hiring 1099's. And if they are, they are doing it illegally. A weekly salary with expectations and bonuses is an "employee."


 
Soumds like a Help Wanted -Employee Ad to me... at roughly 60 hours week--say 10 hours a day six days a week


----------



## mojorisin (Dec 20, 2012)

*yeah...*

i actually work for the company that posted this ad and as of lately i have started to question how things are operating there and questioning our pay. we are expected to work 6 days a week starting at 7:30 every morning and we often dont get back to the shop till at least 5pm. we get paid 300 a week or $50 a day, so if you take a day off your check is $50 less. the bonuses described in the ad are bonuses that we recieve from scrap metal and monthly qc bonuses. we are employees not contracters but i am starting to realize that they may not pay us as "employees." i have only been working there for a couple months and the money just isnt there. i am begining to get frustrated by the fact that when it comes down to it we get payed for 6 days work, on average at least an 8 hour day. at 50 a day for 8 hours work we get payed $6.25 an hour, well below the minimum wage, and thats also for a 48 hour work week. and all that is assuming we work till 3:30 every day, which we often work later than that.
they are hiring employees, not contractors.
how would i go about addressing this issue with them?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mojorisin said:


> how would i go about addressing this issue with them?







I can promise you you'll get no where when trying to address this with your employer. 
They don't care, if they did care they wouldn't do this to their employees.


Take your last 3 time cards to the state labor board. They'll fix this for you.

In the mean time start looking for another job.


----------



## mojorisin (Dec 20, 2012)

*time*



BPWY said:


> I can promise you you'll get no where when trying to address this with your employer.
> They don't care, if they did care they wouldn't do this to their employees.
> 
> 
> ...


we dont have actual time cards, we show up in the morning and get back when we get back. for the first couple months we got payed with personal checks and now we get payed with checks out of an expense account. no pay stub or anything


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Well then tell all of this to the person that takes your complaint at the labor board.


I'm sure they've seen big and bad before and its unlikely this company you work for is all that.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Paying you with a check? They are probably going to 1099 you as well, $599 or less for cash jobs equals no 1099. Sounds like no workers comp either since they would want to audit the books. No SSI either, you will be better off working at Mcdonalds. Copy all checks, get other people you work with and copy their checks and report to labor board. Do they provide you breaks and lunches, are these breaks documented?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

How about we do this????
Respond to the post with the following qustions...

Who pays for materials?
Who pays for travel?
How does your bonus program work?
What hours am I expected to work per week?

Then we can come back here and beat the poster up some more!!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

At Mojorisin:

Goto http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/fairpay/fs17g_salary.htm

This the US Dept of Labor Wage and Hour Division fact sheet for this. It explains it all in detail. The rest of the website is a wellspring of knowledge so read up and educate yourself. 

There are what is known as tests to determine if an employee is exempt or not. You must meet the qualifications of all tests to be exempt. One of them is: 

"To qualify for exemption, employees generally must meet certain tests regarding their job duties and be paid on a salary basis at not less than $455 per week."

You stated you do not make this much, therefore you do not qualify as an exempt employee and should be paid hourly with overtime. 

What you need to do...

Keep a daily log of your start time and stop time for work and any start and stop times for breaks. I would also recommend keeping a log of what you do each day. 

I would not tell anyone about it and downplay it if someone asks about it. 

You will be asked for proof of the hours you have worked if the DOL decides to collect your money for you. This log is your proof, so be accurate and honest. 

The construction company my brother worked for was forced to pay 1/2 hour of overtime for a five day work week for two years to a former employee because she ate her lunch at her desk each day because there was no breakroom. 

The DOL stated because she was at her desk it was concievable that she had worked during her lunch so she was to be paid for that time. He was given 30 days to pay her or the fines began to accumulate. 

The DOL does not ask your employer for proof. They ask you and it is like a being victim of a Nazi SS inquisition to be the employer when they show up.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I can tell you what the owner is doing is illegal,and on top of the you could be in violation yourself.

Heads-up ...


----------

